

Google Crisis Response: 2011 Japanese Earthquake and Tsunami - bjonathan
http://www.google.com/crisisresponse/japanquake2011.html

======
BoppreH
I didn't know Google had this service. I found it brilliant.

Interesting how the banner is black and white instead of the usual colorful
logo.

